
23andMe Just Got FDA Approval for a DNA Cancer Test - adenadel
http://time.com/5510009/23andme-fda-approval-cancer-test/
======
LinuxBender
When will 23andMe start making true at-home kits that facilitate getting a
digital output of your DNA without having to send in DNA samples to their lab?
In other words, when will there be a kit that does not require shipping DNA?

I acknowledge that such a device will not be cheap. My privacy is worth more
than any device could cost. The device must not be network enabled.

